# CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

I found this on the internet somewhere. I never wrote down the name of the site, just had the image saved on my PC and this new forum reminded me of it so I thought Id post it.


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (polskipolak)*

Nice, defintaley a "right click save as" pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (polskipolak)*

If somebody wants to write up a nice K-Jetronic maintenance section, I will be happy to include this image along with that write-up in the FAQ.


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (Longitudinal)*

I have a 25 pg pdf on the k-jetronic system from bosch titled 
"Mechanical Fuel Injection System with Lamda Closed-Loop Control K-Jetronic" if anyone is interested.


----------



## 82RabbitGL (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (thegimpster)*

I'm interested and would like to read up.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (polskipolak)*


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (wolfy19)*

Is there a way to post a pdf here? it is only 6meg so i could maybe email it to someone, or someone could host the file.


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: CIS K-Jetronic FI Troubleshooting Guide (thegimpster)*

you could host it on rapidshare or megaupload


----------

